# Cellphones



## MrParacord

What is your current cellphone?
Today UPS dropped off my new cell phone the Samsung Galaxy S5. 
Before today I was using the Galaxy S3.


----------



## MrParacord

A couple of pics.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Galaxy S4


----------



## havasu

I have the Samsung Galaxy III and don't know 1/10th of its abilities, so I'm concerned with jumping to the S-5. Is it worth it?


----------



## ThreeJ

I had a old gen2 razor flip phone. I just recently upgraded to a Samsung s4 mini.


----------



## havasu

ThreeJ said:


> I had a old gen2 razor flip phone. I just recently upgraded to a Samsung s4 mini.


My buddy just bought one of these and I helped him set it up. I was rather impressed with it.


----------



## flareside_ford94

Motorola Droid Razr M. I didn't want a phone with a huge screen and I have had the most durability out of Motorola and HTC phones. I don't know what my next phone will be but I do know it will not be an Apple product.


----------



## MrParacord

havasu said:


> I have the Samsung Galaxy III and don't know 1/10th of its abilities, so I'm concerned with jumping to the S-5. Is it worth it?


Upgrading from the S3 to the S5 is worth it. The screen clarity is so much better, performance is vastly improved, better camera with a super fast auto focus. 
I will be able to tell you more once I get to know the phone better. 
Tomorrow the S5 will be in stores so if you can check it out and see if its worth upgrading.

P.S. I love technology so I will know how to operate all the features 100% in less than a week.


----------



## havasu

Since you are knowledgeable, let me post this question to you. With my S-3, I was in need of a time stamp on my camera for insurance purposes. I did a search and was unable to figure how to activate the time stamp, but then reading comments on the S-4, the owners claim they can not turn off the time stamp on the camera. Do you have any idea how to achieve this?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

@Havasu. All that data is save in the EXIF info as part of the file. Now I think what you want is to watermark the pic with time & date. I don't believe that the stock camera doesn't have that feature. You can get other camera apps from the Google Play store that will do it. Take a look at this one https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miracleleap.camera&hl=en


----------



## havasu

Kahuna. You're the man. I appreciate this!


----------



## DaBigKahuna

No worries. Glad to help. I do end-user support for a large non-profit. 

While we don't normally support cellphones other than hooking them up to get our email, I get this kind of stuff all the time


----------



## MrParacord

havasu said:


> Since you are knowledgeable, let me post this question to you. With my S-3, I was in need of a time stamp on my camera for insurance purposes. I did a search and was unable to figure how to activate the time stamp, but then reading comments on the S-4, the owners claim they can not turn off the time stamp on the camera. Do you have any idea how to achieve this?


Once you look at the pic then look at the info of the pic it will show the time and date. But if your looking for a watermark time/date stamp then you will need an app for that.


----------



## higdeezy45b

Google Nexus 4 love it!


----------



## MrParacord

Welcome higdezzy45b to the forum!


----------



## Vin

I have the S4, jumping to the S5 isn't worth it to me, it's all gimmicks added with a better camera. I'll run out the S4 until something better comes along.


----------



## MrParacord

Vin said:


> I have the S4, jumping to the S5 isn't worth it to me, it's all gimmicks added with a better camera. I'll run out the S4 until something better comes along.


I agree. That's why when I had the S3 I felt the same about getting the S4. 
So for people with the S4 they should wait for the S6. 
I'll most likely wait for the S5 before I upgrade again.


----------



## MrParacord

My new case just arrived. So far so good. I'll post a better review after a week or two.


----------

